# 1955 Schwinn 20"



## blincoe (Apr 17, 2018)

just picked up this 20" off @Spence36 

Thanks again! My kid is going to love it! Going to do a small detail on it. Looks good as is!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow that’s killer


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh my. Lucky kid!


----------



## blincoe (Apr 17, 2018)

Rust_Trader said:


> Wow that’s killer




More like thanks to @Rust_Trader for giving me a lead..


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 18, 2018)

score!!


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Apr 18, 2018)

That bike will definitely ‘set the hook’ for a future love of vintage bikes.
Great job Dad![emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REC (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow! That bike is my age.... and it'll probably last another 50 years without issue. Me, not so.
Beautiful
REC


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 18, 2018)

IS THIS ORIGINAL OR RESTORED?


----------



## blincoe (Apr 18, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> IS THIS ORIGINAL OR RESTORED?




It's been restored.


----------



## blincoe (Apr 25, 2018)

Just picked up some 20” NOS white wall typhoons. White walls will look much better.

I’ll clean up the white wall with that  purple power degreaser


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 26, 2018)

I need to stop looking at cool 20" bikes before I go and buy one.


----------



## blincoe (Apr 27, 2018)

LOL i like em, pretty cool.


----------

